# New Excalibur Ex21 advice needed



## a2_scrollsawyer (Nov 19, 2020)

Has anyone experience issues with the Ex21 where the saw's speed control seems to stop working? I switched out the speed control after talking to General International and buying the part from them. That does not seem to have helped. ANy other recommendations?


----------



## a2_scrollsawyer (Nov 19, 2020)

Jory and Ray from General were able to help resolve this. I went to their warehouse, in Ohio and my EX21 is back to peak performance.


----------

